# Shibazi 210 Carbon Clever " The starting of a Fire!"



## RoanRoks29

So me and Jayhay have been working together a bit and well when he picked up his shibazi and he shot me a text and asked if I would like one, obviously I said yes. $20 for a sweet carbon clever and a chance to try to re-handle a knife How could I resist! So we set up a little work shop in my one bed room apartment in Philly (very low tech). Got a belt sander and hooked a vacuum up to it to help with the mess( very ghetto rigged). Planned out our Idea and well where he went straight for it, I waited an watched. His came out really good and of course I had to try to do better. So I started mine and put some extra "bling in it"
This is before..





After








I was really proud until I set the tang in and cracked my ferule....
At first I was very upset but then I looked at it and realized this is my first handle for not really having the right tools it came out great!! I use this knife every day on the line and prepping it is a beast, the edge is crazy, I cut 18# of day old bread and was still able to effortlessly cut paper with it after!! 
So now that I got a taste of re-handling, I decided since I had some left over scrap wood and an old Knife lieing around I need to feed it a little more. So I made another....












Jayhay also got some work in on a knife aswell I am surprised No pics are up yet!! :razz:


----------



## chinacats

Nice job! What did you use for the spacers and cap?


----------



## cclin

Jayhay, that is good size(thick & short) handle you choose for Chinese cleaver! some people used narrow & long handle, it just won't work with Chinese cleaver's heave blade.:thumbsup:


----------



## jayhay

Haha, I recognize these! Great job again buddy!


----------



## Don Nguyen

Wow, maybe I should go get myself a cleaver.


----------



## RoanRoks29

Don Nguyen said:


> Wow, maybe I should go get myself a cleaver.


I think you should !! I love this one, it is a prep beast!! Get one an just use it exclusively for 30 days hahaha you will get used to the weight and it will become your favorite knife!! 

@Chinacats
Thanx Still learning and practicing... the end cap is the same as the ferule .. maple and the spacers Brass and a thin piece of cedar I believe. I just got some sweet scrap wood from work ( unsure what type but some sort of fruit wood) and I think I am try to shape it up and use it for another handle! I am thourghly enjoying crafting them and just making the knives I have a bit more of me !


----------



## Don Nguyen

I found these for under $10+shipping. How can I not get one?!










Should be fun to try to mess with handles and stuff too.


----------



## mmingio2

Where?!!



Don Nguyen said:


> I found these for under $10+shipping. How can I not get one?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fun to try to mess with handles and stuff too.


----------



## jayhay

Someone else suggested wokshop to me. Chinese carbon, but I don't think they're Shibazis. Not that it matters much.


----------



## Don Nguyen

Yeah wokshop is where I was looking.


----------



## labor of love

this site has alot of cleavers to choose from in the $30-45 range. i plan on ordering several. http://www.chefsmall.net/chinese-kitchen-slicers


----------



## Keith Sinclair

:fanning:In your apartment,thats hard core


----------



## jayhay

Gary is most hardcore


----------



## Chef Niloc

labor of love said:


> this site has alot of cleavers to choose from in the $30-45 range. i plan on ordering several. http://www.chefsmall.net/chinese-kitchen-slicers



Not trying to start a fire here at all but I feel compelled to tell you my sory with them. I ordered 5 cleavers, I got 4, and one was bent. the 4 were mailed to me in a large envelop, not even ny bubble wrap. When I contacted them the reply I got was... And I quote 



> How bad and where is it bent, can it still be used?



That's it, nothing about the missing cleaver, no mention of trying and or being willing to "fix" the problem. I responded saying. why does it matter how bad and where it's bent, the leavers were poorly packed and hat bout the missing one? Please respond on how you would like to handle this?
Two weeks go buy and 2 or 3 more emails sent by me nd I finally get a response.



> sory for taking so long to get back to you I was very busy with other orders. Next time you order from us just send a copy of this email and ill give you 10% off your order or the price of the bent leaver, witch ever is less



WHAT!!! I swear to you guys I'm not making this $..+ up and I don't see any point in telling the rest of the story, just know in the end I just gave up. I know I posted about this when it happened, I just can't find the post?


----------



## Dave Martell

Posts deleted - you know who you are - let's keep it civil guys.


----------

